
VeritasDB: High Throughput Key-Value Store with Integrity - lainon
https://eprint.iacr.org/2018/251
======
SloopJon
Google's featured search results for Intel SGX are all about Spectre-like
attacks against it in the last week or so. None of them seems to have gotten
traction here on HN yet.

~~~
rohitsinha
Disclaimer: I am an author of this paper. One thing to note is that Spectre
and related side channel attacks violate confidentiality guarantees of SGX,
whereas VeritasDB relies on SGX's integrity guarantees.

------
prudhvis
This paper seems to be coming from Visa Research. However the database name
seems to contain name of a company in a similar(fs/db/distributed) area.

~~~
godelmachine
Veritas - formerly Symantec. Makers of Norton Antivirus. Your missed out a key
industry in your suggestion viz Network Security.

Veritas is right in front of my workplace.

May I ask what's FS?

~~~
irfansharif
File system.

